# learning mentor/behaviour support jobs benalmadena area



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi! Single mum of three looking to relocate, I have a dgree in teaching learning and mentoring and vast experience as classroom support and mentoring, Am i likely to find this type of role on the costa del sol?? ( learning spanish now)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sharonvoly said:


> Hi! Single mum of three looking to relocate, I have a dgree in teaching learning and mentoring and vast experience as classroom support and mentoring, Am i likely to find this type of role on the costa del sol?? ( learning spanish now)


:welcome:

your best bet would be to contact the British or International schools - unless you are completely bilingual & can get your qualifications easily _homologado_ & then pass the _oposiciones_ you have no chance of work in a state school

if you look at the 'useful links' sticky thread near the top of the page you'll find some links to websites for the brit & international schools


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Look at the private Schools but expect to earn a lot less than you would as a qualified teacher in the UK. State schools are in the midst of a funding crisis just now so I would imagine any jobs going would be for teachers who are totally fluent Spanish/regional Spanish speakers.

Also check if your qualifications are recognised in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

By 'degree in teaching and mentoring' do you mean a B.Ed or a B.A. or BSc. plus PGCE?

I'm not sure but wouldn't you need one of those in order to be recognised as having Qualified Teacher Status in Spanish International schools as you would in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> By 'degree in teaching and mentoring' do you mean a B.Ed or a B.A. or BSc. plus PGCE?
> 
> I'm not sure but wouldn't you need one of those in order to be recognised as having Qualified Teacher Status in Spanish International schools as you would in the UK?


yes, they are tightening up now

but it's not long ago that you could get a job teaching in an International primary school with NNEB, Montessori ..............or less


not that there is anything wrong with NNEB etc. - it just doesn't qualify you to teach 10 year olds!


----------



## TracyS (Nov 1, 2008)

Very little chance of a position in international schools in the area. I worked as school counsellor to two schools in the area and also did SN assessment and tutoring in all subjects and all levels esp. with children with special needs, but all of this was as autonomo as Headstart Learning Centre. (250 euros a month to be self-employed here!)
Since I left the coast there is definitely still a need and I constantly get called for help as I established quite a reputation. Call Vicky Ambrose at Kids on the Costa and put an ad in with her. You might get to fuill the shoes I left behind - good luck to you. TS


----------



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

*support work*

unfortunately my degree is a BA hons, but without teacher status so basically I would be looking for support work....My fields of expertise is behaviour support and supporting pupils with Autism/general SEN support....Am I likely to find work??......HELP!!!

ps My partner is a gym instructor/personal trainer, any recommendations for work for him?? We would also consider the costa Blanca area.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm afraid there is very little work anywhere in Spain right now. Unless you have a skill which is in demand any jobs here usually go straight to a Spaniard and understandably so. You really need to do a few exploratory visits to see what might be available to you or if there is something you could start up yourself but that would need a reasonable sum of money to support you during your set up period. You could think about TEFL as there seems to be an increasing demand for this.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sharonvoly said:


> unfortunately my degree is a BA hons, but without teacher status so basically I would be looking for support work....My fields of expertise is behaviour support and supporting pupils with Autism/general SEN support....Am I likely to find work??......HELP!!!
> 
> ps My partner is a gym instructor/personal trainer, any recommendations for work for him?? We would also consider the costa Blanca area.


Why not take a one-year PGCE course? I think you can do it online although I don't knw how you would do the practical teaching experience required.

Personally, I think your chances of getting work in Spain are negligible but I don't know much about the system here, only the general economic state of the country and its outlook for public services such as education,.
Not good.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sharonvoly said:


> Hi! Single mum of three looking to relocate, I have a dgree in teaching learning and mentoring and vast experience as classroom support and mentoring, Am i likely to find this type of role on the costa del sol?? ( learning spanish now)


If you want to teach in a state school in Spain you have to do the state exams OKA _oposiciones_ - in Spanish. As it takes years to learn a language to a sufficiently high level as to be able to work in it, I'd say that this avenue is closed to you for now. Also, bear in mind that there are huge cut backs in state schools due to the huge economic crisis that Spain is living through, and is expected to go on living through for several years yet.
That would probably mean that you'd be looking for work in the private sector which is a pretty reduced market. As there are not many places you could apply to I would recommend finding addresses and contacting each one personally after Easter to find out what the situation is looking like for the coming year. Tracy's contact looks like the best place to start. Also the TES.
I think you'd need to look at finances very carefully too if this will be your only means of supporting a family of 4.


----------



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

ooooh no!!!this is not sounding good! Any good news?? How about nurseries etc? Also childminding! Anything on the personal trainer thingy??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sharonvoly said:


> ooooh no!!!this is not sounding good! Any good news?? How about nurseries etc? Also childminding! Anything on the personal trainer thingy??


there are nurseries - but again, competition for jobs in the English speaking ones would be horrendous

personal training - there are lots here fighting for the odd punter with enough money to pay for that luxury

I know girls who run zumba classes - they charge 5€ per person & that includes a bottle of water during teh class & a coffee afterwards - so that's down to 3€ pp

they have to pay rent on the space for that or some venues do it on a 50:50 basis - so 1.50€ pp

sometimes only half a dozen turn up.............

take off travel expenses between venues............. tbh I'm surprised they even bother


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sharonvoly said:


> ooooh no!!!this is not sounding good! Any good news?? How about nurseries etc? Also childminding! Anything on the personal trainer thingy??


Well, no it isn't. At the least it's going to be very difficult and you'll need a few dollops of good luck along the way!
Still, better to know what you're facing.
Can I just ask why are you thinking of Spain? Why not France, Germany, Italy, Poland or further afield... Sorry if it's too personal, I was just wondering if anyone had (falsely) told you that life was easy in Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If your heart is set on moving over here you really must plan a couple (at least) exploration trips to see how everything looks in your chosen location. Often people visit Spain on holiday and Spain looks very different through those glasses. If you visit with your future plans in mind you might see things quite differently. Also, you might find something positive for you that you didn't think of. At best you might find something for you and at worst you will have a couple of trips to a country you love.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sharonvoly said:


> unfortunately my degree is a BA hons, but without teacher status so basically I would be looking for support work....My fields of expertise is behaviour support and supporting pupils with Autism/general SEN support....Am I likely to find work??......HELP!!!
> 
> ps My partner is a gym instructor/personal trainer, any recommendations for work for him?? We would also consider the costa Blanca area.


Ignoring the non-job side you might find work as a carer to an ailing Brit but, again, in order to be fully effective you will need a certain amount of Spanish just to arrange the likes of medical appointments and to be able to understand what any Dr is saying is necessary for your charge's well-being.


----------

